# Installation von ISPConfig??



## klaus09 (2. Dez. 2007)

Hallo zusammen

ich versuche nun seit einiger Zeit ISPConfig zu installieren.
Aber bei der Installation bricht diese immer mit volgender Fehlermeldung 
ab.
___ 

REQUIRED module missing: Net:: DNS
optional module missing: Mail::SPF
optional module missing: Mail::SPF::Query
optional module missing: IP::Country
optional module missing: Razor2
optional module missing: Net::Ident
optional module missing: IO::Socket::INET6
optional module missing: IO::Socket::SSL
optional module missing: Mail:: DomainKeys
optional module missing: Mail:: DKIM
optional module missing: Encode:: Detect

warning: some functionality may not be available,
please read the above report before continuing!

ERROR: Could not configure SpamAssassin
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

--
Wer kann mir da helfen?
ICh denke es liegt an DNS, aber ich dachte alle installiert zu haben. Welches PAket kann den da noch fehlen??

Ich habe nciht so viel Ahnung von Linux, daher wäre für eine verständliche Hilfe dankbar.

Ach ja:
Ich benutze Debian Etch um das ganze ans laufen zu bringen. Die Insterlation habe ich per Net-Install frisch aufgesetzt und nur MySQl und phpMyAdmin noch zusätzliche installiert. Natürlich habe ich auch die Pakete aus dem Tuitorial welches  hir zu finden ist, installiert.

Danke für hoffenlich viele Antworten und Tipps

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2007)

Es fehlt das Perl Paket "Net:: DNS". Schau doch mal in das perfect setup tutorial für Debian Etch, da ist die Installation aller notwendigen Perl Module beschrieben (letzte Seite).


----------



## klaus09 (3. Dez. 2007)

*Super*

@Till


Danke!

Daran hat's gelegen. Ich habe das Tutorial nicht gefunden, aber ich habe einfach die entsprechenden Pakete mittels Synaptic nachinstalliert.

Nun funktioniert es und ich suche jetzt noch ein nettes Tutorial über ISPConfig.

Danke für deine schnelle und konkrete Hilfe

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2007)

> Daran hat's gelegen. Ich habe das Tutorial nicht gefunden


www.ispconfig.de oder www.ispconfig.org unter Dokumentation 



> Nun funktioniert es und ich suche jetzt noch ein nettes Tutorial über ISPConfig.


Die Handbücher findest Du auch auf den obigen Webseiten.


----------

